# Deer's house romp ended by homeowner's gunshots



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW!!! The damage a deer can do in a house. 

Strange News NEW! Deer's house romp ended by homeowner's gunshots
From Associated Press
October 04, 2010 6:25 PM EDT 
CLEVELAND, Tenn. (AP) — A deer that crashed through a window and romped around a house in East Tennessee left a family with thousands of dollars in damages and a mess that included blood stains from the homeowner shooting the animal.

David and Cheri Ellis told the Cleveland Daily Banner that their daughters had gone upstairs to their bedroom when a six-point buck jumped through a window Wednesday night at the house they are remodeling in north Bradley County.

David Ellis said he saw the deer slid into a drum set and continue a destructive rampage that included ramming its antlers through walls and scattering furnishings.

While Cheri Ellis called 911 her husband grabbed his gun and started firing.

No one was hurt but deputies arrived to find the deer dying.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I hear about 1 or 2 of these stories every year... horny bucks are BRAZEN!


----------

